# What's your drinking score?



## Uptake (Feb 23, 2005)

*How do you score?*​
I received a Green Light.1321.67%I received a Yellow Light.1626.67%I received a Red Light (uh oh).3151.67%


----------



## Uptake (Feb 23, 2005)

Visit this site- www.AlcoholScreening.org - and look at the street light when you get your feedback. Was it Green, Yellow, or (like me)...Red.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Is red bad?


----------



## bubolc (Aug 11, 2003)

Tell me something I didn't know. :-?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Can't get there....remove the period off the end of the web addy.


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

I like red  First Chris points out in another thread that fast food is bad for me  and then this link tells me I'm a drunk....(and lovin it!!!) :wink: What next???


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

*Does a yellow light mean I'm starting to grow up? *


----------



## Ripline (Jan 10, 2003)

Yellow light for having one beer once a month and for having seven beers while grilling steaks two nights before deer hunting at deer camp without going anywhere. BS


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Who's the other green guy besides me???

Age makes a huge difference on this one....I probably went from red to yellow to green in the past 30 years.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Geeze Ken, You'd think living in the frozen north you'd at least be a yellow like I was.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

feeling you guys on the yellow.....i just hope i'm aging gracefully.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Field Hunter....maybe you haven't mellowed like me.I know my kids drink a LOT more beer than I do.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I've mellowed the last three weeks.....I haven't had a drink in that time....at least I haven't had any cravings.....I wonder if my kid at NDSU drinks? I think I keep hearing that NDSU is a dry campus.


----------



## bubolc (Aug 11, 2003)

Now I didn't go to NDSU, but visited a few times in my day...it might be a dry campus, but that don't mean it has dry students, especially at football games.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Red.

It told me "More than 92.5% of the general adult American population and 87% of men consume fewer drinks per week than you reported consuming."

The other 13% must all be my friends becuase that's who I'm with drinking. I think my weekend average at the fish house is ruining my score!


----------



## pjb1816 (Sep 8, 2003)

Redlight

:lol: :beer:

I want to know where they get these stats from...? Keep in mind I go out at most 2 days a week.

here's my results:

Many people are not aware of how their alcohol consumption compares to that of the general public. More than 96.5% of the general adult American population and 94% of men consume fewer drinks per week than you reported consuming.

BBF, PJ, and Matt Jones... time for you guys to step up to the plate and take the test! I'm callin you guys out!


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Alright Phil, obviously i was red. Did you honestly need to ask that question. As i told my mom "I only have as much of a problem as I admit to."


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

So what do I win? If I am a red light now, then they need another color for what I used to be!

Crap, even the wife, the saint that she is got a yellow light?

RC


----------



## Chris Benson (Apr 3, 2004)

"How often during the last year have you had a feeling of guilt or remorse after drinking?"

I don't know about you guys, but I get this everytime I drink. Would that be a problem? I mean after I have a beer at night, I get that remorsful feeling... "Oh, no I only got two more beers, I'm going to have to go out and pick up another six pack this weekend!" =D


----------



## duck991 (Feb 17, 2005)

Well it looks like a ran another red light what a [email protected]@t test here is to the designers!!!!!! :beer: and it's only mid week.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

:eyeroll:Remember, this test is only a SCREENING TEST with the usual caveats, but it still is considered by the entire professional medical community, all specialties, who day after day directly or indirectly deal with addiction and all of its ramifications, as a pretty good, though certainly not infallible, predicter or indicater of present or future difficulties. When the accepted figure is that 15% of the population WILL ABSOLUTELY sooner or later have serious problems sometime during their lifetimes with alcohol or other drugs (alcohol is by far the most common and abused drug - yes a drug - safe and controllable for about 85% and potentially disasterous to 15%) a red or even yellow light with a screening test like this should be a cause for reflection of their own drinking habits, rather than to laugh it off or even more alarmingly, brag about it! 
Guys, would you laugh off or brag about a high PSA test, too? Would women laugh off a suspicious screening mammogram? I doubt it! And this test has much more specificity and reliability (statistical terms that I've long since forgotten!)) than PSA's. mammograms, and surprisingly, most other medical screening tests! Remember though, it's only a screening test. It may or may not mean anything, but flunk it and there may be cause for concern and further investigation or treatment.
Having "been there, done that" in my younger and stupider days, I am sure I would have scored redder than red for a lot of years and had the same attitude towards a test like this as a lot of the posts. Now I'm older and still stupid, but hopefully a bit smarter than 30 years ago. Some say "experience is a lifetime of mistakes" so hopefully there are people out there smart enough to learn from the mistakes of others.
It's easy to laugh off a test like this, but remember, "denial ain't de river in Egypt!" To some of the previous posts I could quote from my limited memory bank of high school Shakespeare - "he doth protest too much!"


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

I have a couple of beers of Fri. and Sat. night. This test is a bunch of 
BS. I was in the Red. It said that I drink more than 89 % of other men in my age group. Yeah right.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Sure Rowdie, but as I pointed out, SCREENING tests, by their very nature and purpose, are always set overly sensitive so as to not miss anyone with the searched for problem. In other words, to try eliminate false negatives. As I pointed out, getting a red light here doesn't mean any more than getting an elevated PSA, CEA, CA125, or for a lady, a suspicious mammogram. Lots (but not all) of these "flunked tests" are found out with appropriate follow up or later investigation to be simple variations of normal and whatever condition the test was SCREENING for doesn't exist. No screening test is ever a "gold standard!" At best, maybe a high carbon steel standard if at that, but still very useful. Ha!
Heck, if I had scored red, I wouldn't blow it off, but would probably wait 3 -6 months or a year, then do it again, and if still red, would sit down and at least think about it. I have to emphasize - Scoring red on this test does NOT NECESARILY mean anything, nor mean nothing, either. 
Having said that, however, this test would not score red solely on the basis of having some beers on two nights in a row on a weekend, or at a deer camp, etc. I tried it again and added your answers to my own and I still came out green! I suspect there could be something in the other answers that you gave during the test that at the very least contributed to its cautionary result.


----------



## Uptake (Feb 23, 2005)

Yeah, I input his answers as well and came out green. I guess there more to just how many drinks you have on any given night. This site asks about injuries as well which most people would blow of as clumsiness and not see the importance of alcohol's role in it.


----------



## CrahNX (May 7, 2004)

Well not as good as I thought, still red. Although I did improve considerably over what I was at my sophomore year of school. At that time I drank more than 99% of people my age, apparently theyve never been to SCSU...dang I loved houseparties!!


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Hey, we made the national news!

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/7179876/


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Yellow??? I have next to no life and I score a yellow?? Because of a couple weekend of hunting season.....

Remmi you right we must be getting older. I turn 30 this summer, married, kid(more on the way), career, etc. it just doesn't seem that appealing anymore because I can't recover the next day like I used to.

Now I look back in my early 20's and I score a DEEP shade of red :beer:

I guess you either grow out of it or become a drunk :thumb:


----------



## SmellCat (Jul 28, 2004)

RED...Only 4% of men in the US drink more than me. :beer:


----------



## doubleclucker (Mar 17, 2005)

RED! God please forgive us all


----------



## charles (Mar 20, 2004)

have not drank in about twenty years (i was sober yesterday) BUT still averaging about 1.25 beers aday


----------



## redfishman (Apr 3, 2004)

Can I take this AFTER lent ? Next week with warm weather and crawfish boils
the beer will flow freely again!!!


----------



## wiscokid (Dec 22, 2003)

I can't take the test. I'm from Wisconsin the only state that was disqualfied from the national beer drinking contest, because they would not let professionals compete against amateurs. :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

I only drink when I am alone or with friends :beer:


----------

